
Requiem for the American Dream – Noam Chomsky - mangeletti
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTMqEn8HSow
======
nomoba
A very educational documentary with one of the top intellectuals.

------
shenanigoat
It's on Canadian Netflix
[https://www.netflix.com/watch/80083790](https://www.netflix.com/watch/80083790)

Enjoying it so far.

------
mangeletti
Why was this flagged to death?

Is my post being censored?

~~~
rdancer
It's a shit documentary, and that YouTube user doesn't have the copyright
license to distribute it on their channel.

~~~
Pitarou
It isn't a documentary; it's a speech / spoken essay, embellished with archive
footage and so on.

And a rather good one, in my view.

~~~
rdancer
Mr Chomsky didn't have any editorial or executive control[0]. What does this
documentary add in substance or form that is not a rehash of his previous
interviews and writing?

[0]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3270538/fullcredits?ref_=tt_ov_w...](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3270538/fullcredits?ref_=tt_ov_wr#writers)

~~~
Pitarou
Very little. A couple of graphs, maybe. It is, as you say, a well presented
rehash of his previous interviews and writing, and I don't think there's
anything wrong with that. The only thing that's wrong is to call it a
documentary, which it clearly isn't -- at least, not in the ordinary sense of
the term.

Until you pointed it out, I wasn't aware that Chomsky didn't write it himself.
I would ordinarily find that troubling, but the script is closely based on
Chomsky's previous writing. I'm confident Chomsky would have checked it
carefully and would not have agreed to participate if there was anything he
was unhappy about.

~~~
rdancer
The problem with heavy editing of speech is exactly what you say. We find it
difficult to dissociate what we see (somebody giving a speech) with what
really is happening (editor piecing a narrative together, at the extreme
splicing words together phoneme-by-phoneme). I found it edited too heavily,
with tedious pacing, and pretentious graphics. Perhaps it's a good first
introduction to Chomsky, and I'm happy if that audience finds it a fine movie!

Mr Chomsky gives a lot of interviews. Does he always require a veto power, how
would that even work?

